# Perth Traders ... brekky is served ... :)



## yogi-in-oz (17 October 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a reminder the next breakfast is on this Sunday
at the Trade Winds Hotel in Fremantle commencing at 0900. 

The guest speaker is Gary Burton from Gryphon who will talk 
on charting and the Pheonix AI program. 

The cost is the usual $27.00.

If you are attending can you please let me know by 12 noon
on Friday so I can finalise the numbers.

 Thanks

 Cheers
 Errol

 PH 0418 927 901


----------

